# New webcomic - Midnight Bite!



## redbettabirb (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi everyone! I started a new webcomic called Midnight Bite! It updates weekly on Tapastic!
*
You can read it over here Midnight Bite | Tapas Comics*


It's about college students and monster mysteries! I dont want to spoil the plot just yet, but you'll find out super soon what's happening during the first chapter :3

I'd love to hear feedback! and if you'd like to subscribe please do! Tapastic pays its creators with enough traffic and readers can tip with their ad coins! A bit of support will help me continue the project so its very much appreciated!!

Anyway, I hope you enjoy the pages so far! Let me know what you think ^ u^!​


----------



## McKay&Gray (Apr 23, 2017)

Could I offer some advice on an uploading to tapas? You be no means have to do it, but readers typically get annoyed with single page uploads (not as bad as when you do it on webtoons). You also can't get featured without batches.

What I like to do is update one page at a time and then compile them in a batch after. Each time you upload you get pushed to the fresh update list which is good for gaining readers and get views  (ad money), and then having lots of batches is good for retention. (Example: The Magpie | Tapas Comics)

But I do waaaay better on webtoons. It's not a great site for money but I find the UI is more friendly towards non-affiliated comics. Tapas hides the self published comics so far down on the screen. Uuurg.


----------



## redbettabirb (May 20, 2017)

McKay&Gray said:


> Could I offer some advice on an uploading to tapas? You be no means have to do it, but readers typically get annoyed with single page uploads (not as bad as when you do it on webtoons). You also can't get featured without batches.
> 
> What I like to do is update one page at a time and then compile them in a batch after. Each time you upload you get pushed to the fresh update list which is good for gaining readers and get views  (ad money), and then having lots of batches is good for retention. (Example: The Magpie | Tapas Comics)
> 
> But I do waaaay better on webtoons. It's not a great site for money but I find the UI is more friendly towards non-affiliated comics. Tapas hides the self published comics so far down on the screen. Uuurg.



Thanks McKay for the advice! 
I've compressed the first upload to 5 pages now ^ u^
ohh, i might check out webtoons too then! thank you


----------



## Scotty (May 23, 2017)

McKay&Gray said:


> Could I offer some advice on an uploading to tapas? You be no means have to do it, but readers typically get annoyed with single page uploads (not as bad as when you do it on webtoons). You also can't get featured without batches.
> 
> What I like to do is update one page at a time and then compile them in a batch after. Each time you upload you get pushed to the fresh update list which is good for gaining readers and get views  (ad money), and then having lots of batches is good for retention. (Example: The Magpie | Tapas Comics)
> 
> But I do waaaay better on webtoons. It's not a great site for money but I find the UI is more friendly towards non-affiliated comics. Tapas hides the self published comics so far down on the screen. Uuurg.



Whoa are you serious? It's best to update with several pages at once if you want to be featured?


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 23, 2017)

This is great! Love the art style and love how the story is. Honestly in my opinion if this was turned into an anime or movie I'd def. watch it! I'mma try to keep up to date on uploads, this interests me! And cant wait to read more!


----------

